# Basic Laptop @ 24 - 27k



## blagame (Apr 12, 2015)

1) What is your budget?*(INR or USD)
24 - 27k 


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16".


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?*

Most basic functions like web browsing, music/movies, emails and MS office usage.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

None, the best value is priority.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

Laptop quality is the only requisite.


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Balanced features with battery and screen resolution both as important.


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 13, 2015)

HP 15-g049AU.
This laptop will do all the basic functions in addition to playing games if you ever wish. It has pretty decent quad core A8 and Radeon R5 graphics and comes with Windows 8 installed. Prics is 24k Flipkart.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

get this Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN) Rs.24490 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## blagame (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok, both look good and there's a lot of enthusiasm about Lenovo around here.


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 13, 2015)

blagame said:


> Ok, both look good and there's a lot of enthusiasm about Lenovo around here.


Yeah its weird. Everyone recommendeds Lenovo all the time even though HP is just as good.Maybe people here have had bad experiences with HP i guess.


----------



## Minion (Apr 13, 2015)

Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN)
Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN) Rs.23999 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

HP 15-g049AU Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (K5B45PA)
HP 15-g049AU Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (K5B45PA) Rs.23790 Price in India - Buy HP 15-g049AU Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (K5B45PA) Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Both these laptops have almost same spec get whatever you like.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

Lenovo is providing better build quality in the low to mid sector.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

+1 to Lenovo G50-45. Try to get the 1 TB HDD and 8 GB ram version.


----------



## blagame (Apr 15, 2015)

That's good cause I bought the Z50-70 yesterday for 40k. This post is actually for a friend.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jul 28, 2016)

Asus A553SA-XX049D

I am continuously using this product till now and doesn't found any problems. On the continuous usage of 8hrs the laptop doesn't heats up and also the performance is also good. It gives a decent battery backup of more than 4hrs which is good. I doubted the performance of pentium processor but found out to be good for daily usages. Windows 10 runs flawless in it. I have also installed a Linux operating system aside Windows 10 and both runs smoothly. A suggestion while installing Windows 10 in it - Try to Install Windows 10 using EFI, then you can have the ASUS logo instead of the dull blue Windows logo!.  You will get a Driver DVD for Windows 10 64 bit OS with it. Really satisfied with the product.


----------



## AVIPI (Aug 2, 2016)

Lenovo Ideapad 100 80RK002DIH 14-inch Laptop (Core i3-5005U/4GB/500GB/DOS/Integrated Graphics), Black:Amazon:Computers & Accessories
Cheapest and more powerfull than Pentium and cekeron


----------

